# Who are these other 2 women?



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

In Jo Thomas documentary it says 3 British female Pro bbers exist, Jo is one of them.

Who are the other 2?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Former Ms Olympia competitor and IFBB pro is Kimberley Anne Jones, she takes care of most of the 'hunnies' in the UK in some shape or form

Wendy McReady she is MASSIVE

Karen Spencer just got her pro card, first comp in the US in November

I think there may be one more, can't remember in IFBB

There are also a few pro figure girls, Lyndsay just joined this site, JOY!

Carmen Knight, also new pro figure

Nicole Pitcher comp in early June in CANADA

Fitness-Lovely Liz Kinsella

Natural Physique-Marina Cornwall, not sure if she is a pro, but it is so close she has won worlds 3 times,but as there were only 5 women in the class and need more to get a pro card or something like that................................................


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but who did Andrula Blanchette copmpete for? I only ask as she stayed in london, ran a london gym and her bloke was english, but i cant remember who she competed for.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I think that is her John, Andrula, I always call her Ursula! LOL

Thanks!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

Isn't Kizzy Vaines another pro Fitness girl?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

I am on about IFBB massive Pro women, the Daily Star paper said one of them was from Halifax, West Yorkshire, as i trained and lived in Halifax for 10 years i have never heard of her, and neither did any guy in any gym there hear of her, i walked into the gym as normal and the guy behind the desk had the paper, he said "you ever seen her before?" well i admit i never seen her or heard of her before, he asked loads of people and *NO-ONE *had heard of her - this just seems strange to me and i'm wanting to know who in the hell the Daily Star was on about?  If Wendy McReady is from Halifax it could be they was on about her.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Miss Universe 2003 Renne Toney

http://www.rennetoney.com/

OK one should be in not work safe or the male animal as she is topless..................................

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

are u sh1ttin me lol! she is massive!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> Miss Universe 2003 Renne Toney
> 
> http://www.rennetoney.com/
> 
> ...


Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! :behindsof

Is she natural? :tongue10:

Not my bag, but damn she must work hard! Full respect to her.

Predator


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i dont think anyone is going to think the first is NWS as she got nothing to hide! and i mean nothin!! DAMN!! funny how renne is close to ronnie, lol

man i wanna look like her, screw ronnie! lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

karen marillier and sarach bridges also pro bodybuilders. there are more than 3 for sure


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Mrs M was gonna be my vote, only spoke to her once, and she's a very nice lady!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I have spoken to Renne Toney a couple of times via email in the past she is a very very nice lady.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

paula birkumshaw was a big lady was she not a pro at one stage for ifbb?

andrula competed with ifbb as she came to mansfield and did a guest spot at my first show and she was a cheeky cheeky mare to competitors backstage in the pump room. she demanded she got the room to herself and she had a huge following of press folk and photographers and hairstylist etc with her.

tatyanna is that a man in drag?????????? if its a she, im shocked at how androgenic she looks. over done it a bit with the sus i suspect!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

WHAT PART OF HER LOOKS LIKE A WOMAN? ITS LIKE RONNIE COLEMAN IN A DRESS!!!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

the show was made over two years ago anyway so would their not have been an increase in femal pro BBers since then anway? or is it just me thinkin that more publicity into any sport generates more people either going or working to get to be pro? are their not thousands of kids that play sunday football in the hopes of being pro? why would that not be true fo BBing?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> karen marillier and sarach bridges also pro bodybuilders. there are more than 3 for sure


Yes.

Well seen as nobody knows this Halifax woman i am going to guess its Wendy McReady, even though i never seen her in any gym there.

Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, seen as *NOBODY* knew i asked Jo Thomas, the woman is called Victoria Hurlin she is from Halifax, she is not a Pro BBer and i still never heard of her  She could be one of loads of women who work out, surprising how much the BBing women at the top know much more about other competitors than women who just work out - I FULFILLED MY GOAL AND GOT MY ANSWERS....  Cheers to everyone who tried to help here it was annoyong me not knowing for some reason.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Of course all the girlies that BB or do figure or fitness know each other Mick.

There are not that many of us in the UK.

More in the US but the population is also 5 x the size as well.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Of course all the girlies that BB or do figure or fitness know each other Mick.
> 
> There are not that many of us in the UK.
> 
> ...


So you must know Victoria Hurlin then?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Not yet, but I bet Kim does!

Eventually it seems you meet them all. How do you think Tiny Tom knows so many hot babes! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Not yet, but I bet Kim does!
> 
> Eventually it seems you meet them all. How do you think Tiny Tom knows so many hot babes!
> 
> ...


Erm ... well he brides, gives false promises of trips to Bahamas, the usual stuff guys do 

I wont ask on "the other site" i near got eaten for posting a opinion, i stick with this one  I know what you mean though.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LMAO,

Ok were you Swartzenegger?

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you did voice a very unpopular opinon!

BAD MICK

So do you have a thing for the muscular girlies?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> LMAO,
> 
> Ok were you Swartzenegger?
> 
> ...


LOL  Yes sometimes i got different opinions ... i got nothing for muscle women, i can pretend to have if i have to though  Just the stalking thing has gone on too long on that site and if someone wanted to put a end to it they would - its more like attention seeking than being worried about a guy, so i suppose my opinions were not liked.

Not that i give a hoot


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Crazy Mick said:


> LOL  Yes sometimes i got different opinions ... i got nothing for muscle women, i can pretend to have if i have to though  Just the stalking thing has gone on too long on that site and if someone wanted to put a end to it they would - its more like attention seeking than being worried about a guy, so i suppose my opinions were not liked.
> 
> Not that i give a hoot


Well, I can see your point, however, I do think that unless you have had people tracking you down and saying things like:

"oh you don't know what you are missing", and don't stop emailing or PMing you if you are nice, ask them to stop, say you have a massive boyfriend, say you are not interested.................................................................................

People who keep changing their on line identities, posing a women to 'get closer to you', god, how about those that try to take sneaky pics with camera phones..................

I also don't think you get how intimidated women can be by men. Yes I am quite strong and know quite a bit about self-defense, however, I also know most men are stronger than men, and I could be overpowered.

The stalking thing goes on as the stalking does not stop. The girls just keep posting info so they may be able to avoid a few of the men that become obsessed.

I know you lads think it might be fun, and you love all those NUTS photoshoots about how women were 'coerced' into pics but found they liked it....................... but really it is not cool.

Recent New Scientist had some stuff on stalking, it is NOT a healthy thing and is a strong indicator of spousal abuse and murder.

So I would give it a bit more than just the 'attention seeking' thing.

Respect

x

x

x

T

I think stalking is quite difficult to 'prove' in the early stages, so the police cannot do much. They almost have to wait till it escalates to a violent situation.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Well, I can see your point, however, I do think that unless you have had people tracking you down and saying things like:
> 
> "oh you don't know what you are missing", and don't stop emailing or PMing you if you are nice, ask them to stop, say you have a massive boyfriend, say you are not interested.................................................................................
> 
> ...


I see your point as well, just you and Liz saw mine the rest were too busy being "Mr. Big Time Hero for free but i usually charge money for beating guys up" LOL

Kim might know Victoria Hurlin, but i don't.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

yah some might use the muscle worshipping thing to keep people at a distance, and most are just curious or a bit charmed, quite harmless. I get being a bit gracious and kind never hurt anyone, MANNERs so to speak.

Some are not. Some peeps are dangerous as they are so sucked up in their own world of pain. And they want someone else to take it away for them, or someone to blame for it not going away.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

just to clear up who Victoria Hurlin is, she isnt a bb i know this because i did an article with the Zest magazine it was about women who train, i was the BB as they called me which i found rather silly as i am half the size of a FBB there was a balet dancer and an average gym user who used weights to lose weight this was Victoria but these articles and journalists get all confused who is who and what they do. So now you no


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Lynsey Beattie said:


> just to clear up who Victoria Hurlin is, she isnt a bb i know this because i did an article with the Zest magazine it was about women who train, i was the BB as they called me which i found rather silly as i am half the size of a FBB there was a balet dancer and an average gym user who used weights to lose weight this was Victoria but these articles and journalists get all confused who is who and what they do. So now you no


Daily Star got this one wrong on everything - Cheers for the info


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Crazy Mick said:


> LOL  Yes sometimes i got different opinions ... i got nothing for muscle women, i can pretend to have if i have to though  Just the stalking thing has gone on too long on that site and if someone wanted to put a end to it they would - its more like attention seeking than being worried about a guy, so i suppose my opinions were not liked.
> 
> Not that i give a hoot


ATTENTION SEEKING??

GO **** YOURSELF ASSHOLE


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> ATTENTION SEEKING??
> 
> GO **** YOURSELF ASSHOLE


 :lift:

Do you hate me too


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i do not hate you, however your attitude towards a matter under police investigation has had many of us gobsmacked .... altho maybe i was a little harsh having read through some more of your posts i can now only conclude you are extremely extremely ignorant ....


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

thats a bit hard different people have different opinions and we are ALL allowed to express them if we weren't we might aswell have let the nazi's win the war and my great grandfarthers didn't fight in a war for us to all agree with each other they did it because they wanted their children and their childrens children etc etc. to be able to learn and form their own opinions of the world and be allowed to express these opinions freely


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> thats a bit hard different people have different opinions and we are ALL allowed to express them if we weren't we might aswell have let the nazi's win the war and my great grandfarthers didn't fight in a war for us to all agree with each other they did it because they wanted their children and their childrens children etc etc. to be able to learn and form their own opinions of the world and be allowed to express these opinions freely


Cheers mate, it was just a opinion till some people decided it was a major issue and i would like this thread locked anytime as i got my answers to my question.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

After the SARAH thing, can you see how it can get difficult for the girlies?

Having to be suspicious of nearly every man, and now woman, that approaches you on line is a bit of a necessary evil, but not really nice

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> After the SARAH thing, can you see how it can get difficult for the girlies?
> 
> Having to be suspicious of nearly every man, and now woman, that approaches you on line is a bit of a necessary evil, but not really nice
> 
> ...


Seen as i'm the only guy here who spotted this Sarah Williams is fake as silicone implants in the first place, why do you think i'm wrong about him being a top class joke? Think i'm being ignorant? If i was ignorant i would have jumped in there with the rest of the guys who were all over her avatar and pics.

I honestly believe this guy is not worth bothering about yet some are going on like hes the ripper.

Now because of the sarah thing on this site you see what i mean? I'm laughing, and everyone else is laughing and so *the guy is a joke*.

Someone please close this thread :closed_2:


----------

